# Dumb pax tries requesting me from about a half an hour away.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Pax requests me at like 1:30am which is the busiest times of the night, but this request was an half an hour away, I passed I said I am not passing up money to drive a half an hour away just to pick up a pax who may or may not need a ride So I turn off the app and wait about 5 min later, he requests again, I pass on it again, this time I turn off the app again, then I get a request from uber. I do the uber request and get another one right after I finish that one on the uber app. So then I figured this guy from a half an hour away would have given up by now. So I turn on both apps again I get another request from this guy (it is like 2:45 am now) again, I called him and asked how far he had to go, he said that we only needed to go 6 miles. So I thought to myslef - So let me get this straight, you want me to drive 20 miles to come and pick you up so I can get $4 dollars for a 6 mile ride, yeah I'll get right on that- I said I am in Toledo Ohio and I am nowhere close to you, he's like man we really need a ride, I said I am not that close to you at all. So I after I hung up, I waited for a few minutes because I thought he would cancel, nope he didn't do that, So I cancel, literally before I can hit the sign out button he request again, I'm like this DUMB*****@#$%^^&&%^%$D#[email protected]#@#%R$SD#@[email protected]#$%TY^&^. I turned it off and made sure I went out of his range before I turned it back on. Then I quit getting his requests, but now my powerdriver acceptance rate is way below where it needs to be to get the power bonus, so now I'm pissed, why in the flying heck did that guy think I would drive a half an hour away to come and pick him up that is utterly ridiculous. I'm pissed off right now, I'm sick of these pax that have no freakin brains.

Just like again last night some dude starts yelling and getting mad at me bc he can't place the pin in the right location, even though with Lyft you can't leave the pin and collect $5 dollars now, so I waited and got $5, but why in the flying heck take it out on me when your the one that placed the pin, and you want to get mad at me. What in the world in wrong with these dumb pax are the really that dumb, can't they use some common sense. I mean my goodness why can't pax use their freakin head. I think Lyft ought give their pax an IQ test and if you don't meet a certain IQ then you can't ride with Lyft. 

What is wrong with these dumb A#$%###$%%^^&M&*&^*(((*&^%$$D%%%^^&S^%&*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Enabling pax to be that dumb is a huge, massive selling point. Ever here about how nasty and mean taxi phone people can be from time to time? It is something taxi companies with phone operators are widely held accountable for. - It can be mind blowing difficult to get straight answers from people who have been out partying or who are otherwise clueless. Brutal. Uber and Lyft simply leave it all in the hands of the driver and pax. To a certain degree, it works just fine, great even. When the system employed by Uber and Lyft fails, it is up to the drivers to either work it out on the first try or pass on the pax in fear of retribution via a punitive driver rating on behalf of the pax.

Uber and Lyft are mostly ok with all of that. Pax do not need to learn how to more accurately place a pin...... not when they have an easy out by way of punishing their driver, venting their frustrations through the rating system. Completely dysfunctional. 

Not an easy solution.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Lyft really needs to reign in on the 13-15 mile distance requests. I had a request come in from a passenger that was 15 miles away the other night. I called and asked and he said that he'd been trying for awhile but no drivers would come get him - so I asked how far of a trip it would be and he said it was like a 3 mile trip. I apologized and explained that I could not justify driving 25 minutes to reach him, only to drive him such a short distance. He understood and cancelled.

These requests not only hurt drivers, they hurt Lyft's reputation as a service. If no cars are within 5 - 7 miles, just say no cars are available. A 7 mile request would still suck, but at least someone could work with that. Nobody is going to drive nearly 30 minutes for a fare unless the mileage is being paid both ways (perhaps they should add that ability for pax - "no drivers available in your area, if you like, you can pay extra for one to drive to you immediately").


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> Lyft really needs to reign in on the 13-15 mile distance requests. I had a request come in from a passenger that was 15 miles away the other night. I called and asked and he said that he'd been trying for awhile but no drivers would come get him - so I asked how far of a trip it would be and he said it was like a 3 mile trip. I apologized and explained that I could not justify driving 25 minutes to reach him, only to drive him such a short distance. He understood and cancelled.
> 
> These requests not only hurt drivers, they hurt Lyft's reputation as a service. If no cars are within 5 - 7 miles, just say no cars are available. A 7 mile request would still suck, but at least someone could work with that. Nobody is going to drive nearly 30 minutes for a fare unless the mileage is being paid both ways (perhaps they should add that ability for pax - "no drivers available in your area, if you like, you can pay extra for one to drive to you immediately").


Lyft is at a bit of a disadvantage not being the dominant TNC service.

One thing I have seen with Uber locally, is that my town is small, it is all one pool of drivers. Downtown could be at a 2.5 surge, 3/4 of a mile away, 1.5x and three miles away in residential land, zero surge. Same pool of drivers...... By the same token, A pax can have an Uber driver drive them to Timbukto for whatever the going rate happens to be. However, how far will Uber allow pax to go out and service a call seems to vary greatly. It is not reliable from what I have seen on the map.

Lyft seems to try to honor their calls. There are a couple problems as I see it from my perspective: Neither Uber or lyft have a way to pay a driver's way to an outlier pax. Uber did experiment with queuing calls behind drivers in California, but not much became of it. The idea is the driver receives a call heading at least partly in the direction of the outlier. Neither want to make pax give up the ability to hire idle cars. Great for most pax in uncertain times, but expensive for drivers.

Also, outliers pay the price of noncompetitive price schedules on the part of the two major TNC providers. Lack of real dispatch and loss leader pricing make it a tougher problem for drivers than it really is. This is related to concerns over calls being either too short or going to far out of town. Same family of concern.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

andaas said:


> These requests not only hurt drivers, they hurt Lyft's reputation as a service. If no cars are within 5 - 7 miles, just say no cars are available. A 7 mile request would still suck, but at least someone could work with that. Nobody is going to drive nearly 30 minutes for a fare unless the mileage is being paid both ways (perhaps they should add that ability for pax - "no drivers available in your area, if you like, you can pay extra for one to drive to you immediately").


I like this idea at the end. If you're willing to pay mileage on the way to pick you up, we'll head that way. Maybe it's a flat fee? A "rush" charge of $5-10 added on to the fare? Mileage is fine too, most people would probably decline, but if you really need a ride you'd be willing to pay a little more.


----------



## Lyber (Oct 6, 2015)

I check the passenger app to make sure there are at least a few other Lyft cars in my area otherwise I can be pulled in 10 miles in all directions from my home neighborhood.I like to make sure it's safe to have my app on otherwise I'll get those unprofitable 12 minutes away pings.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

You seem to not understand how ridesharing works. 

The Pax is not requesting you. The Pax does not know where you are, and even if he did, the pax does not care. He is sending a signal out to the world saying "I am here, will anybody pick me up?" It's in his interest to send that message as far and as wide as he can, and if nobody answers to resend that signal several times, hoping that maybe somebody who passed the first time will pick it up second time or that maybe somebody who was logged off before logs on and suddenly catches him.

The pax is behaving entirely rationally by sending the signal. You are behaving rationally in declining to pick it up. ISTM, the reason you're pissed is because it screwed up your power driver ratings ... But that's an issue between you and Lyft, not you and the pax.

It would be a good thing if they would put on a feature that would let you limit your range.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> You seem to not understand how ridesharing works.
> 
> The Pax is not requesting you. The Pax does not know where you are, and even if he did, the pax does not care. He is sending a signal out to the world saying "I am here, will anybody pick me up?" It's in his interest to send that message as far and as wide as he can, and if nobody answers to resend that signal several times, hoping that maybe somebody who passed the first time will pick it up second time or that maybe somebody who was logged off before logs on and suddenly catches him.
> 
> ...


The pax do know how far away we are, I have gotten rides from Lyft b4 and I can always tell how far away the riders are. Secondly when a pax repeatedly does it over and over he isn't to bright. Especially when he is in another ZIP CODE LITERALLY.

I really wonder if u have even used Lyft or even have driven for Lyft, bc ur response tells me u dont.

In fact I doubt u have ever even driven for any ridesharing company. Btw I know exactly how ridesharing works, i prob have more rides in the past 6 mos thenu have for an entire year so just go back into ur moms bedroom and dont come out again. Lol


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

How hard would it be to add a charge for destinations outside of a 10 mile radius? I mean, the rider app shows how far away your car is by minutes. More than 15 requires a "destination fee" of $5, payable to the driver just like the Trust and Safety fee is payable to Uber/Lyft.
I mean, if the pax is constantly pinging for a ride and getting turned down wouldn't they jump at the chance to pay an extra $5 to get someone to show up?

pbracing33b would have been smart to negotiate terms to come pick this pax up - if he's desperate as he said, "I need a ride" he'd be willing to shell out some cash. You had the guy on the phone, it's an opportunity for an entrepreneur, not something I'd be willing to give up without a conversation about some incentive cash.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know that there is a way to inflate your acceptance rate to get that bonus. All you need is a second phone and a passenger account. That's all I'm gonna say...


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> How hard would it be to add a charge for destinations outside of a 10 mile radius? I mean, the rider app shows how far away your car is by minutes. More than 15 requires a "destination fee" of $5, payable to the driver just like the Trust and Safety fee is payable to Uber/Lyft.
> I mean, if the pax is constantly pinging for a ride and getting turned down wouldn't they jump at the chance to pay an extra $5 to get someone to show up?
> 
> pbracing33b would have been smart to negotiate terms to come pick this pax up - if he's desperate as he said, "I need a ride" he'd be willing to shell out some cash. You had the guy on the phone, it's an opportunity for an entrepreneur, not something I'd be willing to give up without a conversation about some incentive cash.


I think if this pax complained to Lyft that probably would be ground for deactivation, I'm not looking to get deactivated for something as small as 20 bucks, now if I had my own taxi company then yes I could make charges like that, but I'm not, I'm a Lyft driver.

I mean if we don't follow rules then we could all end up like enron. Js


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

You could always tell the Pax that you'll do it off the books for a flat cash rate. Either "they still really need a ride" or they'll stop bothering you. Either way, you negotiate a an advantageous position for you. Just make sure that you turn both apps off if they agree to it so that you're off the hook.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Have you not requested a ride yourself before? You don't request over and over. You tap request, the app goes about finding a driver. Whether the driver accepts then cancels or never accepts, the app just keeps cycling the request until it finds a driver. A driver could drop off a pax across the street and become available and then the ping would go to them after you cancelled. If you want riders to be able to specifically choose or ignore you, get Sidecar.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Nothing against Lyft rules to negotiate the size of the tip for coming 20 minutes to pickup.



pbracing33b said:


> I think if this pax complained to Lyft that probably would be ground for deactivation, I'm not looking to get deactivated for something as small as 20 bucks, now if I had my own taxi company then yes I could make charges like that, but I'm not, I'm a Lyft driver.
> 
> I mean if we don't follow rules then we could all end up like enron. Js


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Have you not requested a ride yourself before? You don't request over and over. You tap request, the app goes about finding a driver. Whether the driver accepts then cancels or never accepts, the app just keeps cycling the request until it finds a driver. A driver could drop off a pax across the street and become available and then the ping would go to them after you cancelled. If you want riders to be able to specifically choose or ignore you, get Sidecar.


I agree with this whole heartily, this guy was constantly doing this too, the only way I knew it was him, was because of where it was coming from and we normally don't get requests from this location, thats how I remember this guy.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok, but are you seeing my point? Dude wasn't requesting over and over again. He made a request and the app kept pinging you because you were closest. Not the riders fault really.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Ok, but are you seeing my point? Dude wasn't requesting over and over again. He made a request and the app kept pinging you because you were closest. Not the riders fault really.


No thats not what happened, you didn't read what I stated did you?



pbracing33b said:


> Pax requests me at like 1:30am which is the busiest times of the night, but this request was an half an hour away, I passed I said I am not passing up money to drive a half an hour away just to pick up a pax who may or may not need a ride So I turn off the app and wait about 5 min later, he requests again, I pass on it again, this time I turn off the app again, then I get a request from uber. I do the uber request and get another one right after I finish that one on the uber app. So then I figured this guy from a half an hour away would have given up by now. So I turn on both apps again I get another request from this guy (it is like 2:45 am now) again, I called him and asked how far he had to go, he said that we only needed to go 6 miles.


This wasn't 4 or 5 different pax this was one person doing this and it was coming from the same place over and over again.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I did read it. Unless he cancels the request the app just keeps cycling. If you pass and so does all the other drivers it will come back around again. And if they need a ride of course they're going to leave it cycling, hoping someone closer will get picked. They aren't sitting there for an hour hitting request over and over. You tap request and the app searches for drivers until one accepts.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

Technically wouldn't that be a surge even if it's just one guy?


----------



## Cattywampus (Oct 9, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> You seem to not understand how ridesharing works.
> 
> The Pax is not requesting you. The Pax does not know where you are, and even if he did, the pax does not care. He is sending a signal out to the world saying "I am here, will anybody pick me up?" It's in his interest to send that message as far and as wide as he can, and if nobody answers to resend that signal several times, hoping that maybe somebody who passed the first time will pick it up second time or that maybe somebody who was logged off before logs on and suddenly catches him.
> 
> ...


pbracing33b doesn't seem to be the sharpest tool in the shed...

Totally agree here, but also totally agree that Uber/Lyft need to understand that natural friction that's bound to happen in a relatively free market like ridesharing has become. It's in their best interest all around so it's unfortunate to not see it happen yet.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Yes, I did read it. Unless he cancels the request the app just keeps cycling. If you pass and so does all the other drivers it will come back around again. And if they need a ride of course they're going to leave it cycling, hoping someone closer will get picked. They aren't sitting there for an hour hitting request over and over. You tap request and the app searches for drivers until one accepts.


Are you sure that's the way it works with Lyft? I think that's how it works with Uber, maybe not Lyft.



> The pax do know how far away we are, I have gotten rides from Lyft b4 and I can always tell how far away the riders are.


How? It shows you on the map- where the drivers are? If not, how else would you know?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had my request do this so yes, I'm certain.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The issue is solved by the pax offering additional compensation. I have explained this to mature riders that have asked about the difficulty of driver availability where they live. Immature riders want a cheap ride.


----------

